# Satoru Iwata, President of Nintendo has just passed away - aged 55



## Deleted member 359653 (Jul 13, 2015)

_deleted_


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 13, 2015)

Already posted a thread... http://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendo-president-satoru-iwata-dead-at-age-55.392677/


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 13, 2015)

Huh. RIP, Iwata Banana. 

Surprising, too, because there hasn't been any news lately about his health either ._.


----------



## zoogie (Jul 13, 2015)

What the hell...

poor guy.  

i though he bounced back.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 13, 2015)

Vengenceonu said:


> Already posted a thread... http://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendo-president-satoru-iwata-dead-at-age-55.392677/


Considering theyre within seconds of each other, we will leave this one open and go ahead and close the other one to avoid clutter and confusion. 

Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 13, 2015)

Woah holy shit, this is tragic and so completely out of the blue damn.

RIP man


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 13, 2015)

Wow wow holy shit! RIP


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 13, 2015)

But seriously, Bile Duct Growth? What the fuck is that even? I didn't even know he was sick...

Also, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE to all our users... NO "Please Understand" Jokes right now.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 13, 2015)

Uh..how....what the hell happened? Damn, that sucks.


----------



## loco365 (Jul 13, 2015)

55 is far too young to go. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 13, 2015)

rip iwata

nintendo directs are going to be weird now without him


----------



## Super.Nova (Jul 13, 2015)

May he rest in peace {:'(


----------



## Sheimi (Jul 13, 2015)

I was not expecting this. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Coto (Jul 13, 2015)

May you rest in peace. This is shocking bad news..


----------



## Retr0Capez (Jul 13, 2015)

I AM LITTERLY CRYING


----------



## Catastrophic (Jul 13, 2015)

Rest in peace good timer. 

I wonder if this will affect Nintendo's direction from this point.


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 13, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Huh. RIP, Iwata Banana.
> 
> Surprising, too, because there hasn't been any news lately about his health either ._.


well he was missing from E3...

R.I.P. my Banana Lover.


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Jul 13, 2015)

What the hell man! This is a sad day...


----------



## Adeka (Jul 13, 2015)

oh sh....

such sad news.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jul 13, 2015)

Sad to here, may he rest in peace.

Just had my gallbladder removed last year, wonder if he had the same nagging pain and could've prevented this.... Guess we will never know.


----------



## loco365 (Jul 13, 2015)

Me right now:


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 13, 2015)

I know that we bitch and complain, moan about Nintendo's current direction but Iwata was one cool dude and gave us, IMO the greatest Nintendo generation (Wii/DS). May he rest in peace and my condolences to his family in this time.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 13, 2015)

Ericthegreat said:


> Sad to here, may he rest in peace.
> 
> Just had my gallbladder removed last year, wonder if he had the same nagging pain and could've prevented this.... Guess we will never know.


It was cancer, and I'm guessing if it could have been solved with a gallbladder removal, they would have been all over that. He had a growth removed last year around this time, but apparently that wasn't enough to stop the cancer.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jul 13, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> It was cancer, and I'm guessing if it could have been solved with a gallbladder removal, they would have been all over that. He had a growth removed last year around this time, but apparently that wasn't enough to stop the cancer.


Ah i see, i had imagined that meant a blockage of the bile duct was what killed him.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 13, 2015)

Damn cancer.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 13, 2015)

Spoiler:  :( 



FUCK CANCER.


----------



## zerofalcon (Jul 13, 2015)

Sad day for Nintendo and every Nintendo fans around the globe. RIP


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 13, 2015)

Its horribly tragic he died so young, I feel for his family and friends. Hopefully this will lead to a new direction for Nintendo because I don't think he was a particularly good president during his tenure.


----------



## vayanui8 (Jul 13, 2015)

Damn, I really wasn't expecting this. Its very sudden. My condolences to him family. Hopefully Nintendo will be able to get a new president working quickly.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 13, 2015)

Edit: Since it was outed by Nintendo it's real so I'm really sorry to read this tragic news of Mr. Iwata.

He left with a lot to live for. 55 is too early.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 13, 2015)

for some good Iwata : 3
I can't believe he's dead


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm shocked! RIP Iwata


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 13, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> What, is this for real? Not a joke?
> 
> I'm just sceptical because it's hard to believe Mr. Iwata's really gone. It feels so weird and out of place.
> 
> Rest in peace if you're dead, Mr. Iwata.


The source is an official statement from Nintendo. It's legit.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 13, 2015)

p1ngpong said:


> Its horribly tragic he died so young, I feel for his family and friends. Hopefully this will lead to a new direction for Nintendo because I don't think he was a particularly good president during his tenure.


Sad but true


----------



## Nobunaga (Jul 13, 2015)

Fucking cancer 
Rest in peace.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 13, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> for some good Iwata : 3
> I can't believe he's dead



Yeah, it's kind of hard to believe that Mr. Iwata's dead but it was reported by Nintendo itself so it's no joke.


----------



## HtheB (Jul 13, 2015)

RIP Iwata...

Does this might has to do something with the WiiU?
(too much pressure?)

Something like this also happened to Gunpei when the VirtualBoy failed...


----------



## Demifiend (Jul 13, 2015)

...What?, i can't actually believe it, the own president of Nintendo, died today, i mean, what?, i'm so confused right now, he didn't gave enough information about his health at all, and it should be, since he was the president of Nintendo, the P of the Big N, this is so shocking to me, i was thinking that Iwata was going to die before Miyamoto, but this?, damn, my condolences to the family of Iwata and Nintendo, i hope Nintendo can go forward even after his death... Damn, i still can't believe it, fuck.


----------



## Walker D (Jul 13, 2015)

WHAT?  Fuck!

That was unexpected 

I know that people say that he was not a good president sometimes ...but really ...I like that guy. He legitimately always seemed to me to be trying what he could to help Nintendo (even if some people don't like the results).

He was charismatic, and made a big difference to how Nintendo approaches the public. Nintendo after Iwata is a much more personal and intimate Nintendo than before. Nintendo Directs, Iwata Asks (that I liked a lot), and his whole personal approach to the public... I like that, and I hope that If something stays from what he developed, that it be this direct approach that he had.






Iwata, you were cool


----------



## Clarky (Jul 13, 2015)

An utter shame. A genius in his field, i will miss him. R.I.P Iwata


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Jul 13, 2015)

Oh, man... I don't even... This sucks. What a horrible end to my weekend. Nintendo won't be the same without him.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 13, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> The source is an official statement from Nintendo. It's legit.



Since it was announced by the big N they're serious about it but damn.. Iwata's passed away feels so unreal. :-S

Gonna miss seeing him on Nintendo Directs and for the hate he got as Nintendo's President he definitely didn't deserve the hatred from fans and others.

R.I.P Mr. Iwata.  :'-(


----------



## Deleted member 355359 (Jul 13, 2015)

Well, I hope Nintendo doesn't go the way of Apple, like when Jobs died.

;_;


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 13, 2015)

Looks like Miyamoto and one other guy are up to take Iwata's spot. Right now, I REALLY hope Miyamoto gets it. Big N could really use a uplifting figurehead right now.


----------



## anhminh (Jul 13, 2015)

Now the meme man among Nintendo had gone, E3 won't be the same again.
RIP Iwata, hope people finally understand your work for them.


----------



## Magnus87 (Jul 13, 2015)

RIP Satoru Iwata!

Now you are talking about games with Gunpei Yokoi


----------



## Demifiend (Jul 13, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Looks like Miyamoto and one other guy are up to take Iwata's spot. Right now, I REALLY hope Miyamoto gets it. Big N could really use a uplifting figurehead right now.


In all honesty, despite Miyamoto's creations, legacy and everything he did, he is a little too old for the job, he is smart and everything, but, you got to consider Sticker Star fuckup with the story and some changes that he had done in the past, the man itself lives in the past sadly, it was confirmed through Splatoon, so, although he is kinda the idol of Nintendo, they need someone more befitting to the job, someone younger and with more experience in business and marketing, so, Miyamoto isn't the right man to take on the spot of President, but that's just my opinion anyway.


----------



## link6155 (Jul 13, 2015)

I don't really know what to say. While some may say he was terrible at representing Nintendo, I think he did an excellent job. He was innovative, fun, and just a smart guy overall. He really knew how to connect with the audience unlike some other presidents/CEOs.

Direct from Us, may you rest in peace Iwata.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 13, 2015)

Demifiend said:


> In all honesty, despite Miyamoto's creations, legacy and everything he did, he is a little too old for the job, he is smart and everything, but, you got to consider Sticker Star fuckup with the story and some changes that he had done in the past, the man itself lives in the past sadly, it was confirmed through Splatoon, so, although he is kinda the idol of Nintendo, they need someone more befitting to the job, someone younger and with more experience in business and marketing, so, Miyamoto isn't the right man to take on the spot of President, but that's just my opinion anyway.



This isn't really the time or place to discuss this, save that for another thread. A man just died and you have the audacity to bring this up?


----------



## zoogie (Jul 13, 2015)

Demifiend said:


> In all honesty, despite Miyamoto's creations, legacy and everything he did, he is a little too old for the job, he is smart and everything, but, you got to consider Sticker Star fuckup with the story and some changes that he had done in the past, the man itself lives in the past sadly, it was confirmed through Splatoon, so, although he is kinda the idol of Nintendo, they need someone more befitting to the job, someone younger and with more experience in business and marketing, so, Miyamoto isn't the right man to take on the spot of President, but that's just my opinion anyway.


Genyo Takeda and Miyamota are the remaining board members so I imagine Takeda with be the frontrunner for Iwata's successor.
Shiggy's got games to make. : )


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 13, 2015)

Demifiend said:


> In all honesty, despite Miyamoto's creations, legacy and everything he did, he is a little too old for the job, he is smart and everything, but, you got to consider Sticker Star fuckup with the story and some changes that he had done in the past, the man itself lives in the past sadly, it was confirmed through Splatoon, so, although he is kinda the idol of Nintendo, they need someone more befitting to the job, someone younger and with more experience in business and marketing, so, Miyamoto isn't the right man to take on the spot of President, but that's just my opinion anyway.



I totally get your point and I was thinking the exact thing but for the mass, casual consumer confidence, even a short Miyamoto reign will help.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 13, 2015)

Damn, rest in peace Iwata san.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 13, 2015)

HtheB said:


> RIP Iwata...
> 
> Does this might has to do something with the WiiU?
> (too much pressure?)
> ...



Mr. Gunpei passed away at the age of 56 and Iwata at 55, now I'm not gonna make any theories about it but they died too friggin early!

I don't think Nintendo would have the Yakuzas or whatever scum murder their own employees.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 13, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> This isn't really the time or place to discuss this, save that for another thread. A man just died and you have the audacity to bring this up?


A discussion is a discussion, there is no need to police everyone about it. 

People are just curious where the future of the company lies, it's perfectly natural, especially for a company like Nintendo.


----------



## Demifiend (Jul 13, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> This isn't really the time or place to discuss this, save that for another thread. A man just died and you have the audacity to bring this up?


It was painful to me, actually, but, i had to say my opinion, my tears are flowing through my eyes, and even with that, the serious part of me had to talk, sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 13, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Mr. Gunpei passed away at the age of 56 and Iwata at 55, now I'm not gonna make any theories about it but they died too friggin early!
> 
> I don't think Nintendo would have the Yakuzas or whatever scum murder their own employees.




You seriously going with the Yakuzas? Lmao. My bestie says the same about Gunpei, especially after Wonderswan. IB4 someone says its bad taste.... We need a little levity here. We're all hurting in some way.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 13, 2015)

Demifiend said:


> It was painful to me, actually, but, i had to say my opinion, my tears are flowing through my eyes, and even with that, the serious part of me had to talk, sorry for any inconvenience.



No...no, it's fine, I....I don't deal with death very well , at all, this year hasn't been good with death involving people I know.....you're fine...my apologies for my indiscretion.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 13, 2015)

Dear Mr Iwata,

You contributed to so many ways to Nintendo and taking in general. You gave mype the gamecube and my childhood as I have fond memories playing the game!es and systems you have made. You will surely be missed.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Jul 13, 2015)

Oh, I almost forgot to say. We'll miss you.


----------



## Demifiend (Jul 13, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> No...no, it's fine, I....I don't deal with death very well , at all, this year hasn't been good with death involving people I know.....you're fine...my apologies for my indiscretion.







One of my parents had cancer this year, and although she was saved, i was kind of scared when i heard the news initially, and my aunt died last year, so, it wasn't easy for my family in the emotional sense, if you were here physically, i would hug you.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jul 13, 2015)

May he rest in peace. 

He will definitely be missed


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 13, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> You seriously going with the Yakuzas? Lmao. My bestie says the same about Gunpei, especially after Wonderswan. IB4 someone says its bad taste.... We need a little levity here. We're all hurting in some way.


It was just an example. I find it ridiculous that people would think Nintendo would take out their own members.


----------



## endoverend (Jul 13, 2015)

RIP in Bananas

srsly tho, that sucks a lot. He was a great guy.


----------



## nonamejohn (Jul 13, 2015)

He will be remembered as one of the finest actors on the stage of history.


----------



## BassHubStyle (Jul 13, 2015)

I usually don't even post here, but these news are indeed shocking. Cancer seriously needs to be removed from this world, so many good people have to die because of this sh** this just can't be true.

Rest in peace, Iwata-san.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 13, 2015)

endoverend said:


> RIP in Bananas
> 
> srsly tho, that sucks a lot. He was a great guy.


Nintendo Directs won't be the same without him and I hope they don't use the Japanese guy from the European Nintendo Directs cause his English always made me wish to be listening to Iwata instead or just someone else with a better accent.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 13, 2015)

Demifiend said:


> One of my parents had cancer this year, and although she was saved, i was kind of scared when i heard the news initially, and my aunt died last year, so, it wasn't easy for my family in the emotional sense, if you were here physically, i would hug you.



I lost a close friend to suicide, it hit me hard, really hard, and every now and then I get little jabs of pain when I see things that remind me of her, she was only 30, and well, it sucks to have people you know die, it sucks a lot.


----------



## Veho (Jul 13, 2015)

I don't understand   


RIP Mr Iwata


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 13, 2015)

i understand now mr iwata


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 13, 2015)

Vengenceonu said:


> But seriously, Bile Duct Growth? What the fuck is that even? I didn't even know he was sick...
> 
> Also, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE to all our users... NO "Please Understand" Jokes right now.


 Am I a bad person if I already did on facebook?


----------



## Demifiend (Jul 13, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> I lost a close friend to suicide, it hit me hard, really hard, and every now and then I get little jabs of pain when I see things that remind me of her, she was only 30, and well, it sucks to have people you know die, it sucks a lot.


And the worst part of all that, is that you feel guilty, guilty of the death of your close person even though you did nothing at all, and you know what's the worst part, i didn't even know my aunt, last time i saw her was when i had 6 or 7 years old, so all the pain was not for me, but through my parents, especially my dad, and it was really hard to me to feel empathy to other people when their grandparents die, when all of mine died way too early, and some of them that i didn't know, so, as you said, when someone close of yours dies, you feel so miserable and guilty, that after that you aren't the same anymore, it feels so twisted and complicated, Iwata's Death caught me by surprise, the only man of all the Nintendo staff who had the balls to approach people, fans, developers, about the projects, and was a nice, nice man who contributed way too much to my childhood, man, life without him, although i didn't know him personally, will not be the same, this sucks too much.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jul 13, 2015)

Seems as if he died with the Wii U. Just kidding :-). May you Rest In Pepperoni, senpai Iwata.

IM FEELING ALL THE FEELS. :CRY:


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Jul 13, 2015)

Fucken Aye.....my Sunday went from bad to worse


 Thanks Mr. Iwata for everything 



Nin10Doh 4 Lyfe!!!


----------



## Dartz150 (Jul 13, 2015)

Whoa, such sad news to end the week... Nintendo Directs will not be the same without him, we'll miss you so much Mr. Iwata, R.I.P.


----------



## TecXero (Jul 13, 2015)

Wow. I think Nintendo needs to change some, but not like this. Iwata, as frustrating as some of his statements were, still seemed like a fun and nice guy, for a president of a company. I hope his family is okay.


----------



## Walker D (Jul 13, 2015)

Dartz150 said:


> Nintendo Directs will not be the same without him, we'll miss you so much Mr. Iwata, R.I.P.



At least he gave us a goodbye at E3 in puppet form..  ..and as a physical representation of our imagination that puppets are, he stays.. ..a happy thought in our minds.


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Jul 13, 2015)

It's never going to be the same for Nintendo. 55 is too soon. May he rest in peace.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jul 13, 2015)

May you rest in peace Mr. Iwata!


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 13, 2015)

Although I've made light of the situation slightly in the shoutbox, we can all agree that the one fantastic and most memorable thing about Iwata, was his childish spirit that helped fuel a company that has sparked the kind of nostalgic wonderment we get from Nintendo today. 



> “Even if we come from different sides of the world, speak different languages, even if we eat too many chips or rice balls, even if we have different tastes in games, every one of us here today is identical in the most important way: each one of us has the heart of a gamer.” - Satoru Iwata, Heart of a Gamer


----------



## Arras (Jul 13, 2015)

RIP  A part of a webcomic that seemed fitting:


Spoiler


----------



## RustInPeace (Jul 13, 2015)

I don't know the man other than by name and title, not knowing what he brought in his tenure as president. Nevertheless, associated with Nintendo, any loss of people in that company does affect me in some way. Very sad, rest in peace.


----------



## ploggy (Jul 13, 2015)

Damn shame, He'll be missed. RIP mate, RIP..


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm at work and am literally crying right now. Wtf?


----------



## evening (Jul 13, 2015)

Dammit 
R.I.P. Iwata-san.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 13, 2015)

Now is the time for OUYA to attack!


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 13, 2015)

To think he was going through that, yet still working hard for Nintendo.
May he rest in peace.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 13, 2015)

That's very sad, 55 is entirely too young. Rest in Peace.


----------



## TJHeartnote (Jul 13, 2015)

The King of the Mushroom Kingdom is dead... Long live the King!


----------



## Epultia (Jul 13, 2015)

Maybe now they will make better consoles...


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 13, 2015)

Well that just got me in the feels.
Rest in peace, Mr.Satoru Iwata.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jul 13, 2015)

this is one of the saddest days in gaming history he will be missed


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 13, 2015)

Well I've been at work all weekend. This is not the thing to come back to and read. Terrible, as I was hoping I'd get the opportunity to run into him at an E3 in future or something. Seems like a genuinely down to earth man and I'll respect him for the stuff he's done in the past. Terrible shame that he passed so suddenly and so soon, best wishes to his family.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Jul 13, 2015)

This is a very sad day for gaming indeed,

R.I.P Iwata-san, you will be missed.


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 13, 2015)

Vengenceonu said:


> Now is the time for OUYA to attack!



No my friend, no it's not. Iwata gave me my favorite system of all time (Wii). To this day I still promote Wii gaming and just gave a console to a new friend this morning. The man created a way for more people, especially the elderly and women to play games. He helped to make gaming more accessible to people who would have never considered gaming as a viable form of entertainment. Say what you will about casual gamers, at least Iwata wanted to expand the gaming industry. That alone earns him a fucking place in gaming history.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 13, 2015)

R.I.P Iwata. I agree, it was too soon. I thought he would recover.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 13, 2015)

wow we been joking about iwata has to go for nintendo to re-live again for months...and it happened


----------



## Arkansaw (Jul 13, 2015)

terrible news... so many great releases he would miss this year


----------



## VashTS (Jul 13, 2015)

i loaded up splatoon (my son just got it for his 4th birthday) and got this news. my first reaction was a heartfelt NOOOOO FUCKIN WAY THIS CAN'T BE TRUE. 

rip good sir, you did us fanboys well and I'm sure you were a good man. my condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## HtheB (Jul 13, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> It was just an example. I find it ridiculous that people would think Nintendo would take out their own members.



You never know.... Gunpei and Iwata were not related to its founding Yamauchi family.

Don't forget that we do live in such a corrupt  world.

I don't want to believe in this theory though, but it really gives me all kinds of question marks on me...


----------



## GaaraPrime (Jul 13, 2015)

WHAT THE....WHAT.

Rest in Peace dude.  Rest in Peace.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 13, 2015)

so is mmoto going to take over now?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 13, 2015)

KingVamp said:


> You had to be "that guy", didn't you?


Well he's kinda right (albeit he was rude executing his opinion), as sad as Iwata's death is, hopefully the next in line will straighten Nintendo out. Here's to hoping the NX is a straight forward console with specs on par with the competitors and no shitty gimmicks. 

That being said, rest in peace Satoru Iwata 55 years is too young.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 13, 2015)

It's pretty classless to talk about Iwata's death being a positive for the company especially this soon after it happened.

But on a more related note, from Brawl In the Family


----------



## Squirps (Jul 13, 2015)

I don't want to understand. ):

RIP an amazing CEO/President, game developer, and innovator.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 13, 2015)

Oh wow...

May his soul find peace beyond this world..



..


----------



## Fishaman P (Jul 13, 2015)

I wasn't expecting anything like this whatsoever. I didn't even know he was in bad health.
Sad to see such a legend go.


----------



## Arkansaw (Jul 13, 2015)

what's a good streetpass messsage to put? I'm thinking of: goodbye, Iwata


----------



## Nismax (Jul 13, 2015)

Has anyone read Max Console's stupid ass story on this?  What a stupid pathetic website that has turned into.


----------



## breaktemp (Jul 13, 2015)

Wow...very shocking news indeed.  

* time to do some research on this *


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jul 13, 2015)

Iwata gave us many memories, that kids and adults around the world will never forget. He has touched many generations, and will continue to touch future generations to come. I think Iwata is in a better place now, and my condolences go out to all who are affected by his loss.
Rest in Peace Satoru Iwata. May you never be forgotten.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 13, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> No my friend, no it's not. Iwata gave me my favorite system of all time (Wii). To this day I still promote Wii gaming and just gave a console to a new friend this morning. The man created a way for more people, especially the elderly and women to play games. He helped to make gaming more accessible to people who would have never considered gaming as a viable form of entertainment. Say what you will about casual gamers, at least Iwata wanted to expand the gaming industry. That alone earns him a fucking place in gaming history.


Excuse my humorless joke in light of the situation but what you wrote was Well said. Both Xbox, Sony and several game devs acknowledged his passing with grace. That shows how much of an impact he had.


----------



## cammelspit (Jul 13, 2015)

RIP Mr. Iwata. Ur antics on those nintendo directs always made me chuckle a bit.

A somber day for nintendo, it's fans and userbase. I just hope whoever gets the reins of nintendo can do what he did when the Wii was hot stuff. Sometimes a new guide for a large company like nintendo can be a good thing but I just wan't expecting this.


----------



## loco365 (Jul 13, 2015)

Nismax said:


> Has anyone read Max Console's stupid ass story on this?  What a stupid pathetic website that has turned into.


Just read it and holy fuck how disrespectful.

For those unaware:



> Fans around the world, are turning off their 3DS handhelds and Wii U consoles for a moment of silence.
> 
> Nintendo quickly posts a short announcement on their investor's website, with full press release due out by tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jul 13, 2015)

God I'm so upset, I feel ill 

also sorry to be brash but fuck absolutely EVERYONE who's said anything along the lines of "maybe Nintendo will improve/take a new direction"

Seriously thats not how you respond to someone dying, regardless of whether or not it's true. It's bloody rude.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 13, 2015)

I literally was not expecting this. This man is responsible for many awesome releases in the Nintendo World. This world, a family, and a company lost a true legend. He will be missed for his genorosity, his personality, and for what was coming ahead and what came before. 

R.I.P


----------



## Veho (Jul 13, 2015)

We have another thread discussing what effect Iwata's death and the new management will have on Nintendo, so please take all the related speculation there: 

https://gbatemp.net/threads/how-will-iwatas-death-affect-nintendo.392686/ 


This thread should be to pay our respects to Mr Iwata. Please take everything else to the other thread.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jul 13, 2015)

the drawings and tributes to him on miiverse have brought me to tears. it's official, I'm fucking crying.


----------



## Disco (Jul 13, 2015)

Very sad...
R.I.P. Iwata


----------



## codezer0 (Jul 13, 2015)

Okay, I will admit that I had my differences with Iwata, from the POV of a gamer with respect to a company CEO... but that's a *expletive* way to go.

Irritating that he passes away but neither Kaz or Ken from Sony are showing any such signs. And at this rate, Bobby Kotick will be activision CEO into his 100s.


----------



## SpaceJump (Jul 13, 2015)

Where did this come from 

RIP Mr. Iwata


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 13, 2015)

This...really came out of nowhere for me. I hadn't even noticed he wasn't directly involved in E3. 

RIP, Iwata-san.


----------



## JayPea (Jul 13, 2015)

*お疲れ様でした (おつかれさまでした* 
(Thank you very much for all of your hard work)


----------



## rt141 (Jul 13, 2015)

Age 55... you will be missed deeply Mr. Iwata.
Thank you for everything.


----------



## Arkansaw (Jul 13, 2015)

that sega ceo burial reference is so bad...


----------



## Yil (Jul 13, 2015)

Rest in peace.
But what does Nintendo' future holds? May the NX succeed, and to his and our wish may Nintendo and gaming itself have a bright future.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 13, 2015)

I just realized he's at 55. My dad is at 55 years old and he's battling for his life too, probably Iwata was suffering just like he did... Man, aren't I upset tonight?


----------



## Damian666 (Jul 13, 2015)

wtf... this hurts more than it should , seeying its a stranger...

but man... ouch 

rip

thanx for all fun you gave us.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 13, 2015)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three-volley_salute


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 13, 2015)

I couldnt believe it when I heard it, especially because he sounded like he was back on his feet and good to go on his Twitter. I will miss him and everything he did very much, Iwata Asks, Nintendo Directs, the E3 shows, and the games he helped work on.

To honor him today I played through Earthbound, a game that he single handedly saved from developement hell and being cancelled. If he didnt have the initiative to step in and recode the entire game from scratch and oversee the rest of production, it would have never come out and I wouldnt have my favorite game of all time.

Thank you, Iwata


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 13, 2015)

55 is very young to die. I had no idea he had any issues with his health. If I'm not mistaken he was younger than Miyamoto is now. Ignoring his achievements, its sad to hear that a fellow human being has died at that age.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 13, 2015)

Rip
I really wasnt expecting this


----------



## Bimmel (Jul 13, 2015)

What the..!? No... that's just not right. There is so much left to live with only 55 years.. damn!

May the people who loved him hold his memory dear.


----------



## DAZA (Jul 13, 2015)

Wow, Unexpected news to be reading first thing in the morning. R.I.P


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 13, 2015)

How unexpected. RIP.


----------



## zoogie (Jul 13, 2015)

I look at some members that have been at GBAtemp it's entire lifetime and I'm reminded by the cool fact that Iwata became President of Nintendo before GBAtemp was born.


----------



## TecXero (Jul 13, 2015)

I was thinking about him, thinking about his history. He was very unique. I think he was a bit narrow when it came to seeing what gaming could be and it took him a while to realize Nintendo needs to find a balance between exclusive and inclusive games, but he's probably the only head of a company I liked. He was a fun and passionate person on stage and in front of a camera. He also seemed willing to do what he could to help others and his company. Two major things that stuck out to me was he was willing to reduce his pay and pour his own money into Nintendo when they were going through a rough patch, and he started off developing games so he knew what it was like to be on both sides of game production.

The gaming world has lost a great man.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 13, 2015)

I am legit crying right now, holy shit...

Rest in peace


----------



## Vipera (Jul 13, 2015)

As a gamer, thanks for everything, especially for the Pokémon games you contributed in.

As a human, fuck... dying that young should be illegal.

rip

EDIT:


----------



## Neru (Jul 13, 2015)

OMG NOO! wHaaat?  This is really surprising. Man he is gonna be missed. God damn... He was not even that old Jesus.

Rest in peace man.


----------



## Atlas_Noire (Jul 13, 2015)

The news of his passing was just so sudden the moment I opened Siliconera's frontpage.
This is just very sad, this is a national day of mourning for the gaming industry and all gamers.
R.I.P. Mr. Iwata. 
Thank you so much for shaping up my childhood. 
We will always remember you as a legend and an icon.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jul 13, 2015)

Dang didn't see that coming.
Won't be the same without him but never forgotten for sure.


----------



## AkiraCast (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm seriously in really deep shock right now, I literally just came home from work and come home to this news... I'm so sad right now forreal :'(


----------



## nihlathak (Jul 13, 2015)

I didn't even know he was sick. I am shocked about his (sudden) death. He will be missed, even though I didn't know him personally.

R.I.P.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 13, 2015)

Well I did not anticipate this at all.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 13, 2015)

Earthbound is easily one of my favorite games and it makes me extremely sad that the person that basically brought it to existence through his coding is gone now. Satoru Iwata made a lot of things possible for the development of Nintendo games, and if you had any nintendo games in your childhood you should probably thank him for those fond memories. Truly, he was a visionary and a legend in the industry. Rest in peace.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 13, 2015)

Guys, look on the bright side he lived his life doing something he truly loved and cared for so he didn't waste it on some career that'd make him depressed.

We'll miss you, Mr. Iwata. 

P.S.: While Reggie's no Iwata he might be the best replacement for him during Nintendo Directs.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 13, 2015)

Fuck. This is so sad. So fucking sorrow.
It will be hard to overcome.


----------



## megazero1x1 (Jul 13, 2015)

It's really sad news.
Just when the company started to become profitable, this unfortunate event occurred.

RIP Satoru Iwata , you inspire me !


----------



## Vanth88 (Jul 13, 2015)

I don't know if this was mentioned but on PlayStations official twitter account they tweeted "Thank you for everything, Mr. Iwata." Some people said how much they respect Sony for this as it shows class, while others started talking shit about console wars and stuff (seriously).

https://twitter.com/PlayStation/status/620412765849546752

With that being said I think everyone in the industry felt sad about his passing. They might be business rivals but that doesn't mean they can't show class, and there have been numerous times when all three companies (Sony, Nintendo, Microsoft) have shown some mutual respect for one another. However it's sad how some fans cannot do the same.


----------



## Flame (Jul 13, 2015)

He was only 55?! That's so unfair.

Some of the things I've been hearing about his coding achievements are incredible. Like coming up with compression for Pokemon to squeeze another region onto the cart. Dude worked hard to give the player more. 

The gaming industry has lost a giant. The way he maintained the charm of Nintendo and wanting to keep gameplay as the important thing for their products I find to be quite admirable. A true champion for gaming. 

Please understand.


R.I.P


----------



## Osha (Jul 13, 2015)

Was feeling like shit last night after hearing the news, and this afternoon I'm not feeling any better. A great man left us and I still have a hard time believing it.


----------



## Maximilious (Jul 13, 2015)

Vanth88 said:


> I don't know if this was mentioned but on PlayStations official twitter account they tweeted "Thank you for everything, Mr. Iwata." Some people said how much they respect Sony for this as it shows class, while others started talking shit about console wars and stuff (seriously).
> 
> https://twitter.com/PlayStation/status/620412765849546752
> 
> With that being said I think everyone in the industry felt sad about his passing. They might be business rivals but that doesn't mean they can't show class, and there have been numerous times when all three companies (Sony, Nintendo, Microsoft) have shown some mutual respect for one another. However it's sad how some fans cannot do the same.



Without Nintendo, touch, motion and possibly even VR would still be in infancy stages. If not for the Wii, Kinect and Move wouldn't have even been a thought in the last gen consoles not to mention current gen. It does speak volumes for them to show respect, and unfortunate that the general populace doesn't understand said graces.

Edit: You could say motion control had been tried before by other companies, but Nintendo made it a reality albeit still finicky. They made it work for an entire console rather than one-off games.


----------



## Issac (Jul 13, 2015)

It's a sad, sad day.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 13, 2015)

RIP, Ninty won't be the same now.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 13, 2015)

Still sad. My own small tribute: Iwata Memorial Balloon Trip Challenge - get involved.


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 13, 2015)

Wow, this seems to have happened quite suddenly. 

Rest in peace.


----------



## Hielkenator (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## B-Blue (Jul 13, 2015)

Hielkenator said:


>


fuck


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 13, 2015)

B-Blue said:


> fuck


Well if that isnt the goddam saddest thing ive seen all week. Fucking hell.


----------



## Magnus87 (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## assassinz (Jul 13, 2015)

Take the day off today and enjoy some of his work. He was one of us, a gamer.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 13, 2015)

I already made a few posts about this on Facebook and Twitter, so I'm just going to compile those into one post and leave it here:

I admit, there are many times where I wished Iwata would step down as president, but I never would've expected or wanted it to happen like this. Mr. Iwata, you've brought Nintendo through some bad times, but also some good times, as well. You were involved in the creation of some of my favorite games of all time, such as _Kirby Super Star_, _Super Smash Bros._, and so many others. These games raised me, brought me joy, and helped me through rough times in my life, even today. Without video games, I wouldn't be the person I am today; without Nintendo, video games wouldn't be what they are today; and without you, Nintendo wouldn't be what it is today. "Nintendo" roughly translates to "Leave luck to heaven," and it's never more applicable than today. May you fly up to heaven on Kirby's warp star and rest in peace. Arigato, a million times over.

Edit: Also, I stole the following from the comments section on this article here. I feel it's an important reminder of what a BAMF Iwata was throughout his career.



> This is Satoru Iwata. Now, most know him as the president of Nintendo, but guess what? He didn’t start out as a pencil-pusher, noooooo. This guy is a programming badass. Some of his feats include:
> 
> 1. Programming Earthbound from scratch. This was a game where the original coding was a mess. But Iwata don’t care. He just completely did over the game and managed to make it work.
> 
> ...


----------



## nonameboy (Jul 13, 2015)

RIP Mr Iwata, i am so sad


----------



## Crisp Cookie (Jul 13, 2015)

First I thought it was a joke but after verifying i'm broken.

R.I.P.


----------



## Qtis (Jul 13, 2015)

Very unexpected and equally sad. The man brought a lot of joy to the world in times of trouble for people young and old. May he rest in peace.


----------



## LITTOMA (Jul 13, 2015)

Holy shit!
Rest in peace...


----------



## ov3rkill (Jul 13, 2015)

May your soul enjoy the luxury of having lots of bananas, video games, and fun. Rest in peace. Thanks for all the Nintendo Directs you have hosted.


----------



## mightymuffy (Jul 13, 2015)

Yeah had a mate that got cancer recently, had it removed, went through all the chemo, looked clear... then back it came and he was gone literally a few weeks later...

RIP Iwata: gamer, all round nice guy = Legend!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 13, 2015)

mightymuffy said:


> Yeah had a mate that got cancer recently, had it removed, went through all the chemo, looked clear... then back it came and he was gone literally a few weeks later...
> 
> RIP Iwata: gamer, all round nice guy = Legend!


Did they ever actually confirm that it was cancer? I remember Nintendo being intentionally vague about what the problem was, simply calling it "a bile duct growth." Plus he never looked like he was undergoing chemo or the like in his public appearances for the past few years.

Edit: Shoot, I misread your post and thought you were talking about Iwata, not your friend. Please ignore this post.


----------



## Patxinco (Jul 13, 2015)

Just woke up with this news... Damn it!!! 
A genius has gone, we're gonna miss you Iwata!!!


----------



## mightymuffy (Jul 13, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> Did they ever actually confirm that it was cancer? I remember Nintendo being intentionally vague about what the problem was, simply calling it "a bile duct growth." Plus he never looked like he was undergoing chemo or the like in his public appearances for the past few years.
> 
> Edit: Shoot, I misread your post and thought you were talking about Iwata, not your friend. Please ignore this post.


Heh, no problems fella.... Nin had to be intentionally vague though, does seem like a similar story to my friend....

That said, check out this shot announcing the DeNA partnership in March, look how thin and ill he looked...


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 13, 2015)

mightymuffy said:


> Heh, no problems fella.... Nin had to be intentionally vague though, does seem like a similar story to my friend....
> 
> That said, check out this shot announcing the DeNA partnership in March, look how thin and ill he looked...



Damn, he....really did look sickly then, yikes


----------



## dogmarch (Jul 13, 2015)

daaaarn.

Rest in peace.

what will nin do now, I wonder.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 13, 2015)

mightymuffy said:


> Heh, no problems fella.... Nin had to be intentionally vague though, does seem like a similar story to my friend....
> 
> That said, check out this shot announcing the DeNA partnership in March, look how thin and ill he looked...


Damn, I knew he lost weight, but had no idea just how much... Even for Asian standards, he looks like a twig.


----------



## chicodiesel (Jul 13, 2015)

R.I.P Iwata


----------



## Steena (Jul 13, 2015)

It'll be very interesting to see the what direction the company takes in the next few months

I wonder if they'll make some sudden changes


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 13, 2015)

mightymuffy said:


> Heh, no problems fella.... Nin had to be intentionally vague though, does seem like a similar story to my friend....
> 
> That said, check out this shot announcing the DeNA partnership in March, look how thin and ill he looked...


That lazy eye and considering he got thinner should've been some signals but never expected for Iwata to actually... die. Not until he'd be 80-90.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jul 13, 2015)

NO freakin way...damn


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 13, 2015)

<snip>
I really liked Satoru Banana. Although Nintendo made many decisions that I disagree with he was still very dedicated to his work and wanted only the best for Nintendo and gaming in general.


----------



## Naridar (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm sorry to say this, but bile duct cancer is mostly detected in 3rd or 4th stadium and thus is ineligible for surgery. He was lucky but even when removed seemingly completely, this type of cancer has a 5-year survival rate of roughly 25% or worse. If there's a recurrence, it means basically no hope of recovery.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 13, 2015)

He had the boldness of doing what everyone else marked as madness with the DS and the Wii and they were both smashing successes.

R.I.P. Iwata-san. You will be sorely missed.


----------



## XDel (Jul 13, 2015)

He lived a full life!


----------



## kehkou (Jul 14, 2015)

The industry will never be the same again.
RIP Iwata-san (near horizontal bow)


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 14, 2015)

Rest in peace Iwata. You have helped Nintendo prosper. You will be missed.


----------



## MajinCubyan (Jul 14, 2015)

I cried when my brother told me.


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 14, 2015)

this one's for you.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 14, 2015)

I have had, and will continue, to have many great moments with Nintendo.  Iwata has truly played a major part in crafting not only a renowned video game business, but memories that will forever lie in the hearts of gamers for years to come.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 14, 2015)

RIP.... The best creator of Pokemon, Donkey Kong etc....


----------



## _Mary_ (Jul 14, 2015)

sayonara iwata san ..


----------



## G0R3Z (Jul 14, 2015)

Just Noticed the Bananas replacing the logo. Those feels.


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 14, 2015)

Bortz said:


> Well if that isnt the goddam saddest thing ive seen all week. Fucking hell.


are you hugging your screen right now?


----------



## Drak0rex (Jul 14, 2015)

WHERE WERE YOU?


----------



## T-hug (Jul 14, 2015)

RIP Iwata, may you and Yamauchi play 200cc Rainbow Road together


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 14, 2015)

T-hug said:


> RIP Iwata, may you and Yamauchi play 200cc Rainbow Road together


I think he heard you.

Official Nintendo facebook page just posted a picture of a rainbow above Nintendo headquarters.

https://www.facebook.com/Nintendo/p...9240841493711/870104976407290/?type=1&theater

EDIT:

I AM CRYING AGAIN FUCK


----------



## Osha (Jul 14, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> I AM CRYING AGAIN FUCK


Oh wow. I didn't cry before for the previous pieces of art posted everywhere online, but this one hit me really hard.


----------



## StriderVM (Jul 14, 2015)

I started researching info on him after he became President / CEO, and he is basically a damn good programmer and organizer kind of guy, to the point he was chosen as the next sucessor to Nintendo rather than another Yamauchi. I'm gutted for this news as I honestly see him as one of those CEO's that actually cared about the consumer rather than the shareholders.

And to clarify some misunderstandings as seen in this thread. He didn't really "create" a lot of Nintendo characters or game series, but he made the framework of some of the earlier NES / Famicom titles and helped some of Nintendo's games turn into the most non broken, bug free and spit shined games available, especially on this decade.

Ninja Edit : His contributions to Nintendo is something like :

"Mr. Yamauchi, can you help us compress the data? Pokemon Silver/Gold is occupying too much data and we really shouldn't go beyond 2MB to save on costs."

"Sure. Let me take a crack at it."

"Holy crap, you compression engine saved so much data I think we can add Johto in the game!"

or

"Mr. Iwata, you had helped program Pokemon, can you help us port the battle engine to the N64?"

"Sure. Let me take a look."

"Umm, sir, you basically did all of it. And in less than a week too."


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 14, 2015)

I didn't cry at first either, but all the art and impassioned reactions from people really hit me hard. The feels are real, guys. :'(


----------



## storm75x (Jul 14, 2015)

Too fast.


----------



## iamKHEEMchi (Jul 14, 2015)

I was really saddened because of this news. There's a saying in our country that the ones with a good heart always goes first because they are more suitable in heaven rather here in earth. May he rest in peace.


----------



## AboodXD (Jul 14, 2015)

RIP Iwata. ;_;


----------



## Densetsu (Jul 14, 2015)

Wish they could be more specific than "bile duct growth." I'm trying to understand exactly how/why it killed him.

*cue Mario game over music*


----------



## loco365 (Jul 14, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> I AM CRYING AGAIN FUCK


This one got me.


----------



## Osha (Jul 14, 2015)

Densetsu said:


> Wish they could be more specific than "bile duct growth." I'm trying to understand exactly how/why it killed him.
> 
> *cue Mario game over music*


It's cancer.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Jul 14, 2015)

Rest in peace Satoru Iwata.


----------



## SonicRax (Jul 14, 2015)

Iwata's death broke me. Seeing all the beautiful tributes and homages to him broke me even more. But we should all be thankful that we got to live in the same lifetime as such a talented, wonderful, charismatic human being. Rest in peace Iwata-san.



Densetsu said:


> Wish they could be more specific than "bile duct growth." I'm trying to understand exactly how/why it killed him.



It's a type of cancer called cholangiocarcinoma. Affects the bile ducts. Also seems to be a very rare occurrence.


----------



## Walker D (Jul 15, 2015)

The bananas in the GBATemp logo was a nice touch ...Thank you Temp Staff for that cool tribute


----------



## Atlas_Noire (Jul 15, 2015)

"True gamers don't die, they respawn."
I came across this old article awhile ago.
http://kotaku.com/5825872/nintendo-president-takes-blame-for-3ds-getting-50-percent-pay-cut


----------



## Riff89 (Jul 15, 2015)

Vengenceonu said:


> But seriously, Bile Duct Growth? What the fuck is that even? I didn't even know he was sick...
> 
> Also, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE to all our users... NO "Please Understand" Jokes right now.


Yeah it by the sounds of it that growth was probably cancerous.


----------



## StriderVM (Jul 15, 2015)

IMO the best Iwata interview:



RIP President. T.T

Yeah, it is bile duct cancer. But Iwata said he has already operated a few months ago. But with his sudden passing either he has lied (To keep confidence in Nintendo) or something happened after the operation and he has gone into septic shock.

Even cancer doesn't kill that fast, it's either a huge complication or it was in a very late stage and he just lied about it to keep confidence in the company.


----------



## Chelsea_Fantasy (Jul 16, 2015)

Thank you for all the fun you give us all these years.
Rest in Peace, Iwata-san


----------



## TheLoneWolfGamer (Jul 17, 2015)

RIP man. I just hate this.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jul 18, 2015)

This video helped make the passing even sadder for me, as well as celebrating the positive aspects he's brought to gaming.



Pokemon Stadium was a childhood favorite of mine, I didn't know he single-handedly created the battle system there, taking only 1 week to do it. I also didn't know about him being part of Hal Laboratory, who developed the first 2 SSB games.


----------

